# Update For Ol' Friend



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

This is my hunting 10mm. It is a Glock 20 (Gen 3). I have had this weapon for some 6 years and it has taken it's share of hogs and one old doe. I recently added a Viridian green(daylight visible)LASER.

It has been outfitted with :
TRU-GLO TFO sights
Extended slide stop lever
butt plug
adjustable trigger group
"3.5#" connector
20# stainless recoil spring
Glock 6" OEM "hunting" bbl
a very thorough $.25 trigger job was done
a OD slide cover plate was added

I also under cut the bottom rear of the trigger guard for a higher index of web of hand to bore line(less felt recoil and muzzle rise).
My practice load is Blaser 200gr FMJ's. The only hunting load that I use is the Double Tap brand of 200gr WFNGC(hard cast). This load has a wide meplate to cut a big hole going in. Hard cast = no jacket to shed. This load will completely penetrate the biggest of hogs. I killed a 300+ pounder on Eglin some years ago. --- SAWMAN


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*old friend.*

sawman, hello, on the hunting barrel, I have read the term drop in, is it a drop in or do you need to fit?the barrel to mate. 20# spring for 200grn 10 mm.if you could help on these? I would be thankful. maxfold.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*DROP IN ---> Yep*

Max, yep the Glock OEM "hunting" bbl is completely drop in. NO mods required. When my Glock is not hunting it is used for a computer room pistol. The bbl is changed back to the original 4.6"bbl and mags are reloaded with 180gr XTP's.

The normal Glock springs are 17#'s. This,for most all Glocks. The slide speed is varied simply by the weight of the slide. So.......since I shoot the more powerful Double Tap loads I want to keep the slide from slamming to the rear unnecessarily hard(I want to slow it down)so I have switched to a stiffer spring. There are aftermarket springs available in 17-23 or 24 pounds IIRC. 

Basically,the bullet weight has nothing to do with what spring you choose. The power of the load does. Also....a Glock being a Glock means that if you slow down the slide with a >17# spring you will still not experience any FTF's or FTE's.

BUT......I have talked to some Glock owners that use the 17# spring no matter what load they use. They simply change the spring every 1000rds or so. They shoot fuller than full power loads and it does(they say) no harm to the Glock. --- SAWMAN


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You don't read the phrase "computer room pistol" that often.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice. What is the effective range with the loads you are using?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Effective Range, Hmmmmm ??*

A while back I did some tests using some pieces of 19/32 plywood that I had left over from one of my shooting houses. I cut some of it into 12" X 18" pieces then screwed it together with dry wall screws so it was stacked tightly. At 25yds the above WFNGC load would go through 14 of them. That is almost 8 1/2 inches inches of plywood(not soft pine). I hit a stack of them at 50yds and the bullet penetrated 12 and fragged into the 13th.

I try to keep my shots at 25yds or less. You have to understand that this is a super thick brush gun. I have killed hogs with this gun at 20ft. Some of my targets are moving through the thick cain(bamboo)in the river swamps. Some are bedded in the same growth or in the super thick,2 acre,fan palmetto groves, in Eglin.

From a ladder stand or a small tent blind this pistol(and others) are used like a bow hunter. Close range,complete ghillie camo,ambush type of hunt. Hogs will come close if the wind is in your favor. They cannot look up effectively. Think of how their head and neck are designed. 

The effective range of my hunting pistols(44Mag,454Casull,10mm,243Win) are limited mostly by their targeting ability. Open sights are getting tough for me to see nowadays. I believe that the LASER on my 10mm will definitely help. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I use the KKM Precision 6" barrel in my G20SF for hunting -- works great! I liked it so much that I bought 6" barrels in 9mm and 357Sig from KKM for my newly acquired G24 -- as well as standard length 40S&W and 357 Sig barrels for my G29SF.

I too prefer the DoubleTap 200gr Hardcast lead load for hunting/woods protection. There is simply nothing else I've tried that penetrates as deeply. Buffalo Bore's load might be just as good, if not better -- but I have stuck with Mike McNett and the DoubleTap line. His 125gr solid copper Barnes X bullet load is my regular self defense load in my G29SF. The thing is simply a wicked loading -- 100% weight retention, full expansion, and deep penetration. One of the fastest loads you can get for a G29.

The next time that I get a chance to shoot a wild hog in a hog trap -- I may try one of these 125gr barnes X loads...just as a test to see how it might work against a two-legged predator...


----------

